# Интернет > В помощь вебмастеру >  Заработок на файлообменниках

## scartoc

Сегодня заработок на файлообменниках – это Ваш реальный шанс получать стабильный доход не отходя от собственного компьютера. Но, к сожалению, реально полезную информацию о том, как зарабатывать на файлообменниках, в сети Интернет найти достаточно трудно. В основном лишь реклама, написанная с целью привлечь рефералов, чтобы получить с них доход. Чтобы изменить данную ситуацию и создан сайт Delay-Dengi.ru. Надеюсь наш сайт поможет Вам в заработке на файлообменниках.

http://depositfiles.com/files/1t014t6h0

http://letitbit.net/download/16324.1...ах.rar.html

----------

